# Harbor Freight????



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have heard both positive and negative comments about HF. Power tools to hand tools. What's the deal? Are they a respectable place to get certain items over others? Are the power tools to be shunned or are certain tools top notch? I don't see much harm in buying accessories from them.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> I have heard both positive and negative comments about HF. Power tools to hand tools. What's the deal? Are they a respectable place to get certain items over others? Are the power tools to be shunned or are certain tools top notch? I don't see much harm in buying accessories from them.


Hit or miss. Lotta decent stuff and an equal amount of garbage.Find a tool, YouTube and Google it for users opinions and go from there.
I think everyone here has something, if not lots of stuff ,from there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on which tools*

Their material handling tools like dollies, lifts and jack stands are reliable and ruggedly made. Their squeeze clamps are so, so but will apply a "reasonable" pressure without slipping. They have good deals on hand cleaners and sprays. Their wrenches and sockets are as strong as any homeowner will need. The screwdrivers and cutting tools work OK. The tool cabinets on rollers are sturdy and a great deal on sale. The drawers roll easily and smoothly.
As far as power tools, I have 3 of the 4 1/2" angle grinders (paid about $15.00 each) and "abuse" them on metal projects cleaning and grinding welds. I have a variable speed 1/2" drill and used it to drill several hundred pilots holes for landscaping timbers without failure. 
Their 1/2" drive air powered impacts work great for auto repair at home and are a great deal on sale.
They have great deals on sand paper.
Small cutting tools are marginal, forstners work, countersinks barely, drills with the nitride coatings are better and you can't beat the price for a pack of 10. So what if you break one and I've hand sharpened the one's I can control against a belt grinder...I'm a cheapskate. :laughing:
The brass hammers have cracked off and are not good. The dead blow plastic mallets are OK so far.
The HVLP spray guns are a great bang for the buck and go on sale often, I've bought several and they work fine. If you blow one up, so what another one is in the drawer ready to go. I've sprayed automotive finishes and get beautiful results.

I have NO experience with their large power tools, like saws lathes, drill presses etc. I guess by now you've figured out I shop there..... :yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> I have heard both positive and negative comments about HF. Power tools to hand tools. What's the deal? Are they a respectable place to get certain items over others? Are the power tools to be shunned or are certain tools top notch? I don't see much harm in buying accessories from them.


A question worthy of starting the proverbial bar fight on the site.

Some folks love the tools due to low price and some get decent life. Some folks hate the tools due to low price.

I have not seen any power tool which I would want to buy from HF.

I have purchased consumables.

I purchased a large pipe wrench for a one-time job. I used it then found my Craftsman pipe wrench of the same size a few months later. :thumbdown:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

My theory on HF is if the tool is something that is handy to have but not necessarily one that will get heavy usage, then I'll buy from them. However, if the tool will be a workhorse, then I'll spend more and get a higher quality piece. I also have the same thought about buying reconditioned tools. I have a small battery operated trim saw. I don't use it a lot but when I do, it's a handy tool to have. I bought a reconditioned one for about half the cost of a new one and it has served me well.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

there are no top notch tools at harbor freight. anything i have ever bought there i expect to get one or two uses for it and it was worth what i paid for it. depends on what you buy. the last thing i got was digital calipers and they work great. they are probably the same chinese made calipers everyplace else sells for twice the price. some people have good luck with some of their items other people don't.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> A question worthy of starting the proverbial bar fight on the site.
> 
> Some folks love the tools due to low price and some get decent life. Some folks hate the tools due to low price.
> 
> ...


Don't want to start a fight but I def want honest opinions. I received a few items from harbor freight for Christmas and these are my only knowledge of them. I have always been a big box store guy. Guess I feel more at ease knowing that almost everyone has experience with them. But for tape measures, squares, small tool bags/boxes I think HF is perfect. 

I saw one person said wrenches and sockets are good for average person. What about drill bits? I have a Black and Decker set I was given years ago that is horrible.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I doubt you'll find them to be any better than the bd ones you have, but they're also throw away prices. I bought ball pien hammers, can't tell a difference between the 5pc 12 dollar had set and a 20 dollar craftsman one. It's a chunk of steel on a stick. I've bought moving blankets, nitrile gloves, sand paper and air chucks there. Everything was great except the air chucks.....they didn't fit the standard coupler they were supposed to. 

I've heard their air compressors and miter saws are good.....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> What about drill bits? I have a Black and Decker set I was given years ago that is horrible.


The challenge with drill bits is that it is difficult to know the true source of the metal, and almost impossible to find the type of alloy.

The devil is in the detail. Some metal breaks easily. Some blunts easily.

I ended up buying a Drill Doctor so that I could at least sharpen the bits which do not break.

Buying any no-name brand of drill bits is rather a gamble. Some pay off some do not.

I would not trust the HF no-name drill bits. Some folks are happy to use them as disposable bits.

I have a B&D set which was not great. I have a Craftsman set which was also not great.

I bought a TiN coated no-name set from a big box store, forget which, and it has been very good.

I have an Asian sourced Forstner bit set. The bits do not cut well. Part design, part the steel.

I finally started to buy Colt Maxi-Cut Forstner bits. Expensive, but they cut so easy and with less heat. Well worth it for my needs.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't have much luck with any bits. ha! So, like Dave, I just bought a Dril Doctor and I sharpen mine. If you are mostly drilling wood, HF bits would probably be fine. However if you do a lot of metal drilling, they will probably dull quickly.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

Harbor freight is just like any other tool. Depending on what you use it for it may be the best tool you ever bought, or the worst one. I have several, but then I am a homeowner / hobbyist and I do not earn a living with my tools. They do warranty their tools however which is a good thing to remember. The first time I shopped there I bought a bench model drill press.....that's 25 years ago. Still running strong and I use it all of the time. Jack stands, misc. hand tools over the years and haven't had to throw anything away yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought their 2 HP dust collector and it works better than my Delta.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

No. I refuse to set foot in one of those places. 

It sure does seem to attract all the cheap bastards though. 

I would feel un-american going there.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I get a little bit of stuff because I'm a card carrying cheap bastard. ha!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> It sure does seem to attract all the cheap bastards though.


Well, add me to the list!

Being a hobbyist is a lot different than construction/production.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Like was said, it's hit or miss. Most of what I have bought has been very good, but I also do a lot of research before buying anything there.

Tool cabinets (gotta be the red ones, not the black set) are amazing for the price. Better than the $1000+ Craftsman. It's not Snap-On, but you're also not spending $10k on that box.
Dial Calipers are very good. Mine tested good compared to a known thickness material
$10 No. 33 plane - After you flatten the sole and re-sharpen the blade, it's actually not bad at all. Bought one on a whim and wasn't disappointed. But, you do gotta put the work into it though
Dual Temp heat gun - Again, awesome for the price
3/8" Torque Wrench - Tested it and it was accurate. Works well for me
Composite Ratchets - I like these a lot more than the Craftsman ratchets. I have it in all 3 sizes
I bought the 2 pack of HLVP guns, but haven't used them yet.
Forstner Bits - I bought a set and they seem to do decently well. Not as good as the Freud bit I bought, but acceptable
12 Speed Bench Drill Press - Bought it on sale and with a 20% off coupon. Got the 2 years warranty with it. I've been very happy with it. Decent enough power so long as I'm not forcing large bits in as hard as I can. Zero runout. Plenty of speeds. Table is a bit small, and the hole wasn't exactly lined up with the center of the drill bit, but I made an auxiliary table for it anyway. I'd buy it again
Magnesium Belt Sander - This thing is extremely powerful. Like, more so than any other belt sander I've used. It's a downright bargain when it's on sale for $50 or so. I got the 2 year warranty on it as well, but it's been great. Only complaint is dust collection is pretty poor, so I wear a respirator when I use it. I'd definitely buy it again. Several if I needed to do floors or something like that. The HF belts suck though. I replaced mine with Freud.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

This question is basically the same as asking if Craftsman tools are any good. The answer is a sometimes maybe. Like Dave Paine explained with the drill bits, it is a bit of a gamble. HF buys lots of tools produced inexpensively somewhere in Asia, imports them, and sells them. There is no guarantee that the same items will be made in the same place, of the same material, or to the same spec from one time to another. I have a couple of bar clamps from there and they are alright--especially if purchased on sale. My comparable Jorgensen clamps do feel more sturdy and don't seem to twist/skew as much when clamping tight.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I buy most all the tools I use at Harbor Freight. The overwhelming majority of the time the tools work as well as any other tools and when they don't they always take them back without question. You can't generalize about what parts to avoid. It's a item by item basis of the tools to avoid at Harbor Freight. There is a 4hp compressor 90234 which isn't good. Their 18V cordless drills lack power and the batteries don't last but in all fairness they're only about 15 bucks with a coupon. Then I don't know of any store where you can get a free flashlight or a tape measure just for shopping there.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I make a lot of purchases from Harbor Freight. Read the reviews online and see what other people are saying. I've bought the following and I have no complaints albeit my experiences in woodworking are limited:

F-Clamps-Cheap and reliable

Bar Clamps-Not as good as Bessey but WAAAAY cheaper

12 Speed Drill Press- I mounted it on a rolling cabinet, plenty of power and drills straight, what more could you really want?

Plate Joiner-New metal fence, dust collection leaves a little to be desired but puts the biscuit where it's supposed to go.

3 Gallon Oil less Compressor- For the limited amount that I use a compressor, its a gem

Pneumatic Nailers- See above. I have put less than 100 nails through my pin, brad, and crown stapler and have yet to have a problem.

I have also used some of their small generators and 29 gallon compressors for a Halloween event I run and they've been great for the past few years I have used them.

Just use common sense when you buy stuff from them and it probably won't be too bitter a disappointment.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
As woodnthings states, we also have (3) 4-1/2" HF angle grinders for many years, use them hard and often...can't kill 'em.
Still, very much prefer USA products, much better stuff and we at least feel like we're doin' somethin' for our American friends nation wide :thumbsup: :yes: 
Can sometimes get costly, however :huh:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would feel un-american going there.


You would be amazed how many of your "American" tools aren't made in America, and probably your truck.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Moark Willy said:


> You would be amazed how many of your "American" tools aren't made in America, and probably your truck.:laughing:


My tools are either made here or in Germany. 

The truck was assembled in KY, with parts from who knows where.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok ok ok. No need to pull out the un-American flag. The truth is its damn near impossible to go through a day without "made in china". I'm in the Air Force ( i support America...obviously) and don't have a problem buying foreign made product. I just want quality. If that's Chinese, German or American that's just fine.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

even craftsman stuff is now made in china.

re harbor freight (aka hazard fraught) ...

you get what you pay for. i am leery of their power tools. that said, i do have one of their grinders that was on the clearance desk. it works, but the pin to hold the shaft when changing the cutter broke.

i know a guy who has a band saw from them and he is happy with it.

the consumables do what they are intended for

their caliper is a surprisingly good piece.

i also have some of their F clamps, which are pretty good, but the longer ones bow when you crank them down good.

and i am probably going to grab a couple of their pipe clamp ends.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

One thing I am certain of, not all their products/tools are perfect. They have cheap tools. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think if it plugs in or is sharp it is junk.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I admit I shop at HF as well. Like others have said some decent some junk. Had to reroof my house and bought roofing nailer. It did the job, a job I have no intention of ever doing again. When it comes to mechanics tool I am a snap on/craftsman man. But HF is great for a lot of things.


----------



## gearupflapsup (Jan 10, 2013)

Clamps are a great buy. They are guaranteed for life. Just take the broken ones back to the store. I'll pass on their power tools though...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

gearupflapsup said:


> Clamps are a great buy. They are guaranteed for life. Just take the broken ones back to the store. I'll pass on their power tools though...


I really don't want to have to take broken clamps back to the store.

The store will cheerfully give you another clamp that will break and . . . . .


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

I buy disposable things from them like gloves and such so no problems there. I bought a used 6" jointer from a guy and it is the HF jointer. It's cast iron and I have had no problems with it for over 2 years now. I'm sure the guy I bought it from had it for at least 2 years as well. My approach is that I go to HF because I want to get a reasonable tool at a cheap price. But like most here, when I want to buy something that I expect to be reliable for years to come, I tend to look elsewhere. Although the jointer I have seems to be just as good as any other one ive seen. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

I have, as well as many, many other people, purchased the HF dust collector. For what it costs, on sale, it's a bargain. Couple it with a .5 micron Wynn Environmental filter and the plastic bags that come with the Wynn and you will have a respectable DC for not a great deal of money. That is not the one I use now, but woodworking, for me anyway, is a process. You get what you can when you can. I have purchased hammer drills there, used them until they fry and bought another one. I own a very good Bosch hammer drill but there are some places I won't take it and those places get the very reasonable HF drill. I've also purchased HF angle grinders and used them until they quit. Same rationale applies from the hammer drill. Their material handling equipment it more than adequate. HF is good for someone that does not have a budget that can purchase the finer tools or is more value conscious than quality. In my opinion, for whatever reason brings you to HF, you need to realize that these are probably not lifetime tools but they also are not at the pricepoint of top of the line tools. You can find value at HF and, sometimes, find a great tool in the process.


----------



## tccoggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I have clamps and some pipe wrenches that see minimal use. I installed my boiler with the wrenches and they were fine and cost alot less than ridigid.

I can tell you I wouldn't buy anything there like bits and blades. I have seen router bits shear under moderate stress, and saw blades with loose carbide right out of the package. Its not like the prices there are so great on some of that stuff anyway. I can get a Bosch/Skill/Vermont American Drill Bit Kit with 1/16 to 1/4 bits for $10 bucks. If you want cheap saw blades, Irwin aren't awful and are far better than lifetime carbide. If you look around at surplus places, you can fine closeouts on name brand stuff cheap. I picked up 6 10 inch delta 40 tooth combination blades (The nice ones made in the UK) for $19 ea.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Buy tools at "Horrible Fright"?

In a word.....yes.

First off, I am leary of their power tools. But my neighbor bought the angle grinder and it has held up. I bought the multi-tool and it's been a dream. Strong, powerful, works in places other tools are unsuited for. It has virtually replaced my reciprocating saw. But, when it comes to things like my circular saw, I still went with a better tool. I bought a Craftsman. 

Some other tools I bought:

2HP 10 gallon air compressor - an absolute joy to use. I bought it to use on the job putting roofs on. It runs a coil nailer very well. Doesn't kick on excessively at all. I love that I can add oil to it, not like other sealed motor units. I feel this will add length of life to it.

Roof coil nailer - works very well. Very few jams, no more than any other tool. Mine survived a fall off the roof to concrete with no damage. I've done several roofs with it now. It still works like new, and has paid for itself already.

18 gauge brad nailer/stapler - works like a charm. I've put hundreds of nails and staples through it. I like it better than my Craftsman. 

Bar clamps - they sometimes deflect when clamping down but still work well and for the price I can't complain. They don't slip. They work extremely well for utilitarian purposes such as to have on the truck to clamp construction lumber to saw horses on the job site while cutting it. 

Combination square - I threw it away. I bought it to mainly get the steel ruler for accurately butting the ruler to a saw blade and making adjustments. It was off slightly since it was set up to be accurate this way for metric instead of imperial. That's not why I tossed it (I still have the ruler). The square part had too much slop to rely on it, and the angle setting portion (what's it called?) was off from 90* when set to 90*. 

Adjustable wrenches - it's hard to argue with 4 wrenches in varying sizes or $10. Seem solidly made. Haven't used them yet. 

Router bits - they won't win awards but none have failed me yet. They're equal to the Skil bits that Lowe's sells. 

Rubber tie down straps - junk! I bought them to strap ladders to my truck. Not reliable at all, they have no stretch/retract ability. They stretch once and stay that way. Ladders coming loose while driving is not something I want to deal with. 

I looked at their drill bits. They seemed rough on the tips so I passed. As with anything else though, just look it over, and read reviews, but I definitely consider Harbor Freight tools worth considering.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Duane, the proper name is "Hazard Fraught"


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

What, you didn't like my name I gave it? I thought it was funny, even though I like their stores.

Edit....I just looked closer at that mock paper. That's hilarious.

They at least got their own name right. Sometimes I wonder if it didn't get its name from the fact that its freight on a slow boat from China sitting in a harbor somewhere waiting to be unloaded here in the states. I still like it anyway.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Cracks me up when folks throw out the "it is un-American to not buy 'made in the USA'". Lots of the wood we buy is from other countries. Precious gems. Other goods. Imagine if the rest of the world said "buy only our stuff, not USA". Anyway, HF is good for consumables and things you don't really care if it breaks or you lose it.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm amazed how many people bash Harbor Freight. It's like Walmart haters. Both stores have a place in the market, some love them, some hate them...so what? If you buy something there and don't like it....tough. Everyone has bought tools somewhere that they don't like. Personally I have a Ford truck, have always liked Ford vehicles. But if I say Chevy's are junk because I don't like them...I would be wrong. Just my opinion. And I have Craftsman, Porter Cable, Dewalt, Ryobi and yes Harbor Freight tools in my shop....and all of them do what they are supposed to do.:yes:


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Moark Willy said:


> I'm amazed how many people bash Harbor Freight. It's like Walmart haters. Both stores have a place in the market, some love them, some hate them...so what? If you buy something there and don't like it....tough. Everyone has bought tools somewhere that they don't like. Personally I have a Ford truck, have always liked Ford vehicles. But if I say Chevy's are junk because I don't like them...I would be wrong. Just my opinion. And I have Craftsman, Porter Cable, Dewalt, Ryobi and yes Harbor Freight tools in my shop....and all of them do what they are supposed to do.:yes:


Hmm...no mention of Dodge there. I'm a Ram guy now. Haha. 

I like most all the things I purchase at Harbor Freight. Some things I understand are going to be cheap and only last so long. That's part of the reason I do get some stuff. I get their 4 piece set of chisels with a coupon for about $4 so I have a buck each in them and I carry them on my work truck and use them until they get too chipped up to work well anymore (rough work only most times) and then just toss them to get new ones again later. Much easier than resharpening and trying to repair blades that have hit nails and such. They're too cheap to worry about them or the time it would take to fix them. If I paid more for them somewhere else they'd get tore up the same and just cost me in the long run so Harbor Freight is great for that.

But I don't just want to imply they're only good for throw away tools (it is what it is though). Some stuff I got there is fantastic and I expect it to last for a long time with no issues. Anybody who pays more for an air compressor somewhere else just did so needlessly. Nothing out there works any better or differently than the ones HF sells for less. Lots of other stuff there is just as good also.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dodge trucks are fine, they fit on the back of a tow truck just right, and every tranny shops got spare parts in stock.


----------



## Moark Willy (Jan 10, 2013)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Hmm...no mention of Dodge there. I'm a Ram guy now. Haha.


Any company that stuck a 426 hemi in Dodge Charger is OK with me. I rode in one in the late 60's and that memory is still clear with me. :laughing:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Dodge trucks are fine, they fit on the back of a tow truck just right, and every tranny shops got spare parts in stock.


I unstick'em with this.:yes:30 mpg diesel. Not sold in the empire.:no:
I just redid the radiator. Still had the original cap.:thumbsup:
It's driven past thousands of Jeep junkers.


----------

